# 4000 Watt, 22 Plant Vertical Stadium -- Nightmare OG, Lemon Diesel, Headband



## DabOnDabs (Aug 29, 2013)

The vertical forum over here was looking a little sad so I figured I'de post my grow.100% Medical + Amendment 64 Compliant, All Herb is for personal use not sale.Specs-------4 x 1000W Digital BallastsSentinel Climate Control8 Inch Exhaust15000 BTU A/CPassive IntakeAutomatic Irrigation96 Gallon ResNutes-------Head Formula 6/9 with 1 gram per gallon epsom salts3ml/gal Silica Blast3ml/gal Hygrozyme1ml/gal Drip CleanI like to keep my PPM between 8 and 900 during flower, which only allows me to mix the above ratio @ 60% strength considering i dont use RO.My tap water is 250PPM, 7.5ph. Adding enough nutes for 60 gallons of water allows me to drop in this range every time, and the plants love it.Irrigation-----------Watering was a pain in the ass with 12 plants every day, and i wanted to use smaller pots with more frequent waterings to get those fatty nugs.. So i built an auto irrigation using a 100 gallon trash can as a reservoir, and horseshoe dripper manifolds...




















A 1200 GPH Pump is connected to a cycle timer with 30 seconds on and 4 hours off during the day cycle so 3 30 second waterings.Pics:1.) Front outside of the growroom. I built an air exchange box for my window air conditioner so the hot exhaust is whisked out of the garage. It has allowed the A/c to run much more efficiently and colder as well!




2.) Veg Room. Nightmare OG's in the 1 Gallon Bags, Lemon Disel in the cups on the left, and Headband in the cups on the right.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Aug 29, 2013)

Now to the good part! The flower room! At day 9!

Trellis hung over both sides

--------------
11 Nightmare OG
9 Lemon Diesel
2 Headband
----
21 Total

Yield Goal --
8 Lbs + 8 Oz of my liquid gold dabs


----------



## DabOnDabs (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## DabOnDabs (Aug 29, 2013)

looking into the room, the nightmare OG are on the left side, and the Lemon Diesels and 2 Head bands are on the right side


----------



## Tillinah (Aug 29, 2013)

Intense......Must be a lot of work keeping up with all of those ladies.


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Very nice vert grow man! I really wish the vert section on RIU would be a little better. There's never really much on here. You have inspired me to post my vert grow up today. I'm running 3600 watts tree style grow. Ill post a thread in a couple hours when I get home. Just make sure you keep us updated on yours!!


----------



## Southerner (Aug 30, 2013)

That's a really cool grow, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks incredible! Seems that vert growing is practically ignored here. Probably because the old farts can wrap their heads around anything else but traditional growing.


----------



## ricky6991 (Sep 2, 2013)

Quick question?

why not add 3 more lights on bottom of room and not lollipop them and get more harvest off same plans... isnt that the way of vertical? No wasted growth at all and max lumens to all parts of plants?

not saying that in bad way lol you have a very nice grow setup and getting awesome yeild.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Sep 2, 2013)

Update: Week 4 - Day 29


Both sides are really starting to stack. On the right is the lemon diesel, which stacks super long fluffy nugs (Last run i had one nug that was 24'' long)... I was really impressed with her until i started running this Nightmare OG!!! 


Holy shit!! The nightmare is stacking just like the LD, but the nugs are way fatter, and feel much denser as well.


Little bit of info on the Nightmare OG:


Sin City Seeds
White Nightmare x OG 18
Flower time - 64 - 70 Days
60% Sativa 40% Indica







Nightmare OG












Lemon Diesel on the Right







I also want to run their "Sin Mint Cookies".. Im looking into buying some of these seeds soon!


"Using GSC "Forum Cut" we've created a new cookies hybrid. All you love from GSC only faster, more potent, and more flavorful!" 


Lineage: GSC x BluePower 
Flowering Time: 60-65 Days 
Ratio: 40% Sativa 60% Indica


Heres Next run..









My GSC clone






This is the best nug pic ive ever been able to take with my iphone: Lemon D


----------



## DabOnDabs (Sep 2, 2013)

ricky6991 said:


> Quick question?
> 
> why not add 3 more lights on bottom of room and not lollipop them and get more harvest off same plans... isnt that the way of vertical? No wasted growth at all and max lumens to all parts of plants?
> 
> not saying that in bad way lol you have a very nice grow setup and getting awesome yeild.


Im Already running 50 watts/ sq foot, which is pretty much the maximum required by plants to get fat yields while at the same time keeping my energy costs relatively down..

There are a couple other reasons also:
1.) Bulbs on the bottom would make it really inconvenient to work in the room
2.) The amount of space on the bottom that would get hit by lights on the bottom is negligible.. When i trim and prune my plants i thin out the entire inside, along with any fans and sucker branch laterals that i can find..This doesnt leave very much shit at the bottom to get blasted by extra lights
3.) The lights are positioned right in the middle of the room, and equidistant from just about everybudsite on the trellis on each side(give or take 3 inches) this allows a nice even canopy, and keeps the buds in the ideal range (14-20 inches) away from the bare bulbs.

Would adding more lights increase my yield,.... certainly.. would it decrease my efficiency (gpw)...almost definately.. One of the key aspects to growing vertical is efficiency, and i want to hit 1+GPW and possible more, while not running massive amount of plants.


----------



## Lobochristy (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow great job wish I could have a setup like that.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Sep 10, 2013)

Supdate: Week 6, Day 37

I think i found a nanner on one of the LD's that was about 6 inches from the light..This room is too narrow to run 22 - 6' Tall Trees , with 4000w. The bulbs are just too fucking hot, and I have trained and trimmed and pruned and tied and i cant get them any further back. Average is about 14'' from the light, but honestly it ranges from 6 inches to 2 feet.

Either way, I picked the nanner and did what I could.. I'll be keeping an eye on that side anyways as the LD seems to be quite susceptible to hermie. Not sure if its the strain, or the grower, but we'll see over the next couple weeks.

I need to be outta this house at the end of the month, so this grow is going to be cut short to day 56 Harvest, which is a full 8 weeks, trimming on a day 1 of week 9. The nightmare-og, and the LD are supposed to be 8-9 week strains, but it still could be a bit early. Oh well. Heres some pics.. The room is filling up nicely


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow man, very nice work.


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 10, 2013)

Man looks pretty amazing in there probably pretty dank as well...I can only hope to get something as nice...again amazing


----------



## whatapothead (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyway to get a pic of the backside of the plants? Did you trim off everything behind the canopy? I also run vert 3k stadium but never trees. I average 30-70 plants.... i'll stick around to see if you hit that 8lbs.


----------



## smokey bacon (Sep 18, 2013)

Holly fuck dude thats insane growen:
My aul measly vert grow u gonna end up with pounds of it 
You inspire the RIU community 
Now one question if l may regarding feed amount if you care to answer l feed my girls according to the amount of salt in the food and lm a soil grower and feed by hand so l read somewhere you cannot go over 850ms of salt consternation, so whats your take when feeding your monsters


----------



## smokey bacon (Sep 18, 2013)

mine are short plants 5x nirvana blue mystic fem


----------



## ricky6991 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok man, im literally copying your setup...

i built a 12ft long screen on the left and right side of room like your trellis nets. Put 6 plants on the lfoor on both sides then 3ft above that i put a shelf to put another 6 plants on each side, above the ones on the floor... im going to tuck all the plant into the hallway area where the bulbs are and then tie the stems to the screen to the inner nodes grow up and all become colas like yours.

difference is im using 3 1000w rather than 4 and i have a 12ft cieling so im putting fans under the bulbs blowing onto bulb so heat is pushed up and the ac can remove the heat easier and plants wont be heat stressed...

any recommendations? Im just using soil.


----------



## blackrecluse (Sep 24, 2013)

way to overcome height restrictions.


----------



## sdf (Sep 24, 2013)

very nice bro, cant wait to see


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 24, 2013)

Awesome grow!


----------



## hydrojoe88 (Oct 9, 2013)

what happened to this, i just planted some nightmare og, i was hoping to see some results!!!


----------



## Keif. (Oct 9, 2013)

This is amazing. I wish I could grow in a large setup. I am stuck to stealth cabinet growing in apartments right now... You have set the bar high and I am looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## DaBotniss (Oct 22, 2013)

WhoaThis vertical grow is a beat. Thats all I can say. Goodness. 50watts per foot. My goodness. Talk about some fatt ol buds. I deff. gone have to try this soon


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Would love to know how this grow turned out


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 6, 2014)

GAH IM SO SORRY I FORGOT TO FINISH THIS!!!!

I post on another forum, so this got lost..but, it was finished, and i do have pics 















Nightmare OG














Lemon Diesel


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 6, 2014)

Had a homie come over and take legit pics with the dslr. 


Nightmare OG

















Lemon Diesel


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 6, 2014)

Lemon D;












Nightmare OG


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 6, 2014)

Yield was like 6 bows. Had to pull them 2 weeks early because my landlord decided he wanted his house back. 

Right now this is what I'm up to:


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 6, 2014)

12k, 18 plants. 2 weeks from harvest.

If theres any interest i will start logging, but am hesitant to do so because i hate how haters flock in forums to people with low post counts.

cheers


----------



## Keif. (Feb 6, 2014)

Keep posting! If anyone has anything negative to say its clearly because they are jealous and you obviously know your shit.

Cant wait until I can have something this size.

Nice work mate.


----------



## valleygrowkid (Feb 6, 2014)

Damn that shit looks dank


----------



## elkamino (Feb 7, 2014)

Excellen work! Any chance you can show us how you train the girls to the trellis? Looks masterful!


----------



## lushgreen (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow what an awesome setup you have there. Very nice gardening skills indeed.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 7, 2014)

It is kinda hard to see, but I try to take the main laterals and fan them out (think japanese style fan)... Inevitably the intense branching as well as bud swellage causes some of the buds to fall forward towards the light..

This round I went with a back trellis, allowing me to walk all the way around the perimeter without having to run into any hot lights, or equipment. It made it super easy to train from behind, which also explains why alot of the buds are falling forward  I just cant be bothered to get in their too often to tie back the front branches.

I'm wasting a ton of space w/ my little track, so next run will be changed up a bit...Convenience or yield...pick one.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

Fukin right keep on posting lol Real nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 9, 2014)

Uncle! Uncle! 

Must be quite the aroma in there... wow.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2014)

dizzam,i likes that


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 9, 2014)

i think i just prematurely ejaculated in my boxers...

thank you for sharing the photos and knowledge. SICK buds man. nice work.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 10, 2014)

elkamino said:


> Uncle! Uncle!
> 
> Must be quite the aroma in there... wow.


Like blueberry pancakes. Smell becomes a more subtle og smell after curing for a few weeks.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 17, 2014)

hell yeah, great looking grows man. Definitely real nice work in there with between the room and the set up. Then of course all those beautiful ladies. Props to you man. What you pullin per harvest ?


----------



## texasjack (Feb 17, 2014)

amazing guy


----------



## clydefrog (Mar 7, 2014)

that's a slick setup for your "personal use"...I like your bucket drainage.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Mar 11, 2014)

clydefrog said:


> that's a slick setup for your "personal use"...I like your bucket drainage.



Ok detective dickhead.


----------



## SFguy (Mar 11, 2014)

like, like, like we need a f$%ing like button again man... SICK setup bro.. subbd


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DabOnDabs again.


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 13, 2014)

is it true you can grow big colas vert .. 1 next to eachother.. like It seems like the plants can be right ontop of eachother and still get enough light to produce some great buds.?


----------



## DabOnDabs (Mar 13, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> is it true you can grow big colas vert .. 1 next to eachother.. like It seems like the plants can be right ontop of eachother and still get enough light to produce some great buds.?


Very true.

Each plant had 16-20 main lateral branches (top colas)...

One benefit to vert is very little larf/bottom bullshit. The entire plant gets hit with light if you defoliate properly


----------



## qroox (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm drooling right now.Craving for a spliff.Man what did you do there? ? Are you even serious ? ?.Adopt me please. I've started a vert grow 3 days ago(well they are already grown out in a veg room,i'm flowering vertically).I'll be switching to 12/12 soon..but your grow was perfect...........Let me know which strains worked for you vertically and PLEASE KEEP POSTING FOREVER.Any info on what you feed with ( sorry if i got carried away and missed it ) would be great.


----------



## qroox (Mar 14, 2014)

subbed on this one ..!!


----------



## DabOnDabs (Mar 14, 2014)

qroox said:


> I'm drooling right now.Craving for a spliff.Man what did you do there? ? Are you even serious ? ?.Adopt me please. I've started a vert grow 3 days ago(well they are already grown out in a veg room,i'm flowering vertically).I'll be switching to 12/12 soon..but your grow was perfect...........Let me know which strains worked for you vertically and PLEASE KEEP POSTING FOREVER.Any info on what you feed with ( sorry if i got carried away and missed it ) would be great.


Stretchy, tall strains with lots of lateral branching, tight node spacing, thick, dense buds.

Nightmare OG is what I'm running the most of, although only one pheno has tight node spacing, and it is neither tall nor stretchy. Seems to work okay due to the Huge plants, and the heavy OG buds.

I feed w/ Jacks, Calcnit, and Drip Cleen. Half way through flower I switched to GH Micro and Bloom, 4ml and 9ml per gallon respectively, w/ 5ml per gallon silica blast. Was trying to see how a 1-1-2 ratio would affect bloom. Final product was pretty fucking phenominal, however I'll probably just stick w/ the jacks all the way through this round


----------



## DabOnDabs (Mar 16, 2014)

Throwin down a small supdate;


I went outta town for 5 days, and had the bro watch the girls. I guess a chef's definition of "a few drops" and my definition of "a few drops" are REALLLLLLY FUCKING DIFFERENT.


Somehow, dude went through a quart of ph up, and a quart of ph down...in 5 days.


Like seriously, if one is salt and one is pepper...You are a shitty chef.


Had some fried leaves, and a really sad looking couple of rooms, but a good flush and the normal routine, as well as some leaf removal has them right back on track. 


Lovin this nightmare OG. It definately needs 10 weeks, 9 is still a bit early it seems to me, but father time is always working against me.






















Veg room (seedlings) is getting straight overgrown. You know how I do. Lol.






























Clones for the next run. All my phenos labeled and ready to rock in flower 2, and I'll keep the winner clones, and give the losers to my friends !!! HAHAHAHAHA


All of my homies are weird. They think im a piece of shit for chuckin clones, seeds, anything that doesnt look up to par in the trash. "I'll take it man, are u kidding..." fine dude, have it. 








Flower is 9 x 12. 6 lights, 3 per row, 3' spacing in between each. 16 plants, auto feed, autodrain


The seedlings are going into flower 2... its 9 x 18. 6 lights in their as well...Probably gonna hand water for now. Get personal w/ these hoes


----------



## qroox (Mar 16, 2014)

can't argue with the results mate.It is phenomenal..do they have seeds of the NmOg online ? I'd like to try it


----------



## qroox (Mar 16, 2014)

and you have the indica or the sativa dominant  ? man i'm buying those..!!


----------



## DabOnDabs (Mar 16, 2014)

Hybrids. 50/50


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 17, 2014)

one thing is .with vert.. what i ment was.. can the colas almost be touching if u defol?.. my smaller room is 5x5x7.. and i have a 1000w hps vertically in there. with 8 plants around it.. and the walls of my grow are basicly just nice giant colas.. just ended the stretch im just wondering.. if u can put colas behind eachother and on the sides of eachother.. because i figure as long as there all getting a decent amount of light it shouldn't be a problem or should i just cut off some of the shit .. im not sure how its going to work but im going to just let shit be.. and hope for the best.. im about 7-10 days from harvest in my other flower room.. so either way.. its not a huge deal if it doesnt yield well. but it will deff help if it does.


and dude that sucks alot.. your boy did that .. i go threw a bottle of ph down like 1nce every few grows.. lol.. but my nute solution and tap water ends up around 6.5-6.8 sometimes up to 7.5 .. so it doesnt take much to get were i need to be.. but i dont allow anyone to know i grow.. so having someone babysit isnt an option.. if i need time away.. ill buy some blumats.. or if its a few days.. ill soak my pots and put coasters under them.. and get them super drenched and go . wen i get back its time to water.. 2-3 days later.. i dont do often because i dont want root rot . but if i need to go somewere its not a huge deal. unless over 4-5 days.. then id just grab some blumats i hear they work great.


----------



## metalhead67 (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe what he did was: mixed the ph too high with like a "splash", then had to add a "splash" of ph down. D'oh too low now. Now add a "splash" of ph up, and so on.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Mar 20, 2014)

qroox said:


> can't argue with the results mate.It is phenomenal..do they have seeds of the NmOg online ? I'd like to try it


Rare dankness sells a Nightmare og, its the only one im aware of. I think most places are sold out of that strain from when i was shopping, could be coming back round tho.
EDIT: Night terror og is rare danknesses strain.


----------



## ThriceKing (Mar 20, 2014)

Christ this is impressive. What's your power bill like?


----------



## budsgalore (Mar 24, 2014)

personal use my ass...lol...that's a lot of dank as shit looking bud!!! makes me wish I never got married, the wife would kill me if I tried some shit like this.

well done!!


----------



## LITSWD (Mar 30, 2014)

Look awesome man. Your former landlord would have understood if you had of told him, I'm sure.


----------



## sqydro (Mar 31, 2014)

rooms insane mate great job vert FTW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STLbudz (Mar 31, 2014)

Yo bro sorry for being lazy n not looking thru your post you prolly mentioned it ,but were u get the N.Og at?-hows the yield 

Nvrmind found it, looks good bro hows the yield on her tho

Sent from my N9810 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Flagg420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Seeing this system just blew my mind... Im planning to start a scrog/vert grow after easter, and have issues w/ my schedule and waterings... seeing this pvc/hose system w/ the cycle timer, and the super clean look of the dual sided vert you put into this space, with that much wattage, is just shattering to all I thought I knew, lol...

I fear I may end up losing the battle of CO2 enrichment in favor of getting my A/C back... Gonna be a long time b4 I can get an air cooler for the lights/room.... baby on the way, budgetary prioritization places such amenities rather low on the list...


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 10, 2014)

Dope.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2014)

nice


----------

